# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Videoconsolas

## potey_10

Pues eso, hago esta encuesta para ver si la gente del foro le pega mas a la play, a la xbox, o a la nintendo.

Yo personalmente prefiero la ps3, no la tengo aun, pero me encantaria pillarla, de momento me conformo con la ps2 y la psp.

No pongo la Psp ni la Nintendo DS porque la encuesta es de videoconsolas de casa, no portatiles.


PD: Tampoco pongo la opcion de jugar con la rubia del escote porque no quiero reventar la encuesta jaja.   :Lol:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿Qué pasa con la GameBoy?
¿Qué pasa con la NES?
¿Qué pasa con la SuperNintendo?
¿Qué pasa con la Play 1?

Tio ... nací en los 80 ... dejate de Xbox360 ... que eso te pilla el Ring of Death y ya solo te vale de pisa papeles ... La Nes se arreglaba a ostias!! o Soplando!! Yo la tengo, y aún funciona, de hecho jugava hasta que llegarón los examenes!

Ahora me estoy viciando al SoulBlade de la play 1 .. hoy mismo he conseguido dos personajes ocultos.

----------


## Rafa505

A la play 1 es mejor no jugar, en serio, tienes el recuerdo de unos juegos buenísismos, un día la desempolvas, te pones a jugar a esos juegos tan buenos y ves que son una porquería, eran mejores en tus recuerdos, el Teken 2 es una decepción cuando has jugado en la play 2 a versiones más modernas.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

No digas eso  :(  :( 

A mi me siguen gustando ... pero si, la he desenpolvado este verano, y tela ... alguna decepción me he llevado ... 

Pero más vale no pensarlo.

El MarioKart de la Supernintendo aún no tiene rival!

----------


## Rafa505

Venga, me retracto en parte, a los FF jugad, menos al IX, ese tiradlo, por favor (o escupidle, como hace el tío de los vídeos de youtube), y el Crash Bandicoot 1 también se deja jugar.

----------


## potey_10

Hombre yo me referia mas a las consolas actuales, que a las antiguas, para ver simplemente quien ha hecho mejor su promocion y a cuanta gente han convencido cada una.

A mi Sony me sigue convenciendo.

----------


## Dow

hay una canción de Rap que es un debate entre Nintendo y Sega...

yo, XBox 360, y me da igual lo que digan del bill gates... descargarse demos jugables gratis de juegos que aun están por salir es un gran invento, ya que dejas de comprar juegos a ciegas...

boikot playstation3, prefiero la 2, que si blueray y noseque... ya ya, pero demasiado bum le han dado y luego no ha sido para tanto, adema´s de su precio... cuando voy a casa de mi hermano sigo viciándome a la play2


y Wii... pfff lo bueno es su precio, y que para jugar con otra persona y depende que juego, tienes un rato de diversión... pero luego hay juegos con gráficos horrorosos, además de un mando incómodo.




en conclusión, sega megadrive forever!

----------


## ign

Los juegos de la Super Nintendo no tienen rival.

¿Cuántas horas habré echado con el Super Mario Kart o con el Zelda?

----------


## Triple H

Yo sigo jugando al Crash Bash y al Marranos en Guerra, los juegos de la PSX de dos jugadores no tienen rival en cuestion de piques con colegas.

----------


## potey_10

Hombre yo los juegos no los compro... :roll: 

Es que si no no me llega ni para pipas... pero la verdad que la ps3 es demasiado cara, se podian haber ahorrado el blue ray de momento porque es carisimo, sino mirad cuanto cuesta uno.

----------


## magikko

Super Mario worllllllld! 

La musica! todo! Hasta el efecto vintage que tenía todo al final despues de pasar los especiales en el centro de la estrella! (cosa que solo ocurre en el Super Mario World 2 Advance despues de pasar los 92 mundos)


De todos me gusta el Xbox, por que el Wii aun no lo he jugado y con los otros solo tengo poca experiencia (muy pocos juegos jugados )

Hallo me gustaba, el uno mas que el 2 en algunas cosas, al final me dejó de gustar.

----------


## swaze

Viva la mega drive, no ha habido una consola como esa. Yo aun la tengo y me pego mis buenas enviciadas de vez en cuando.

Si también tengo la ps1, ps2, psp, la game boy, la game gear (otra supervideoconsola) y la wii pero como la mega drive y la game gear no hay nada.

P.D: somos tres hermanos en mi casa por eso hay tantas videoconsolas no todas son mias.

P.D.2:  Suelo preferir los juegos en PC

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Yo ahora le doy a la 360, tiene el tipo de juego que me llama, ya me paso cuando tenía la Play 2 que me llamaban más los juegos de Xbox, Caballeros de la antigua República, Halo, Forza Motorsport, Jade Empire, Fable... juegos más occidentales Xbox y más orientales Sony.

Pd, soy un experto en comprar consolas que fracasan, menos la Saturn (y me quedé con las ganas de tener el Nights into Dreams) debo tenerlas todas.

----------


## La_iguana_magica

de esta generacion ninguna, de la proxima de portatiles quizas pero por ahora prefiero aguantar con la PLAY II y reservarme para la PLAY IV, o una XBOX 460º   :Wink:

----------


## Sanojeki

De las opciones que dais en la encuestas, que son escasas, que gustaría comprarme a medio plazo la Play3.
Por el momento lo que he oido de ella no me gusta, pero tendra que mejorar.

Ahora mismo me quedo con la Play2, ya que aún no le ha llegado la hora y sigue sacando juegos buenos.

----------


## Némesis

¿Y no puedo votar la Game Boy, versión ladrillo? Después de 16 años aún funciona bien.

----------


## yang

Me qeudo con la wii, he jugado al wii sports al rayman, zelda dragonball z budokai 2 i sin duda alguna me quedo con el zelda, despues de pasarme varias veces todos los juegos pra nintendo 64 i gamecube para mi el mejor es el primero y este.

respecto ala play 3 hay que decir que (para mi) no es una consola con blu ray (que es como un dvd pero caven muchas mas cosas con una calidad incomprable) eso es un blu-ray con consola, Haveis visto el precio de un reproductor de blu ray?? son carisimos pasan de los 500 euros.



otro dato respecto ala wi, en la mayoria de juegos se pude poner el mando de la game cuve i jugar con el( que es como el de la play)

de consolas portatiles me quede con gameboy sp y me va de maravilla.
sin duda para mi gusto....... nintendo al poder!!!

----------


## Prinz

Yo vote la PS3, fan de SONY :D Sobre el debate de antes...hay algunos juegos de la PSONE que siguen gustandome mas que el resto...es el caso de mi querido Digimon World (aunque no me lo puedo acabar porque es la version española) :(

----------


## Chiva

Yo me quedo con la wii de cabeza
Bajo precio y muchos juegos y los que quedan por salir. Además lo del mando bluetooth y con sensor de movimientos es una pasada.

La segunda opción que me compraría sería la XBOX360, pero como no me voy a comprar 2 pues...

La que nunca me compraría sería la PS3, me parece que se han adelantado mucho con el blu-ray y por ello les está castigando su precio. Además de copiar a Nintento, como por ejemplo el 'Sixaxis' que según Sony la idea la tuvieron hace muchos años, pero la sacaron a las semanas de que lo sacara Nintendo y lo mismo con los Miis y el paseo de los Miis, que copia Sony con el Home, también una idea que tenían de hace mucho tiempo, jajaja
La verdad es que su precio es insuperable y no lo van a poder bajar en mucho tiempo, los juegos que tienen tampoco son para tirar cohetes (y más ahora que las third parties están desarrollando para wii, cosa increíble). Y lo de sacar los mandos sin vibración también fue para cubrirse de gloria, jajaja
Que conste que no soy anti-sony, que tengo la PSP, pero es que el que desarrollo la consola se cree que vivimos en el 2020.

----------


## Franmanzaneda

Pues qué queréis que os diga... tengo la ps2 y la psp y me encantaría pillarme la PS3!!!!!

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> El MarioKart de la Supernintendo aún no tiene rival!


Dí que si. Vaya vicios que me pegaba yo a ese juego. 
 :D 

También me acuerdo de mis tiempos con el pokemos amarillo en la gameboy... Los pokemon de ahora son una mierda, y además ¿Cuántos son ya? Creo que he perdido la cuenta   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Chiva

Con que compraras el Mario Kart y el Super Smash Bros. ya tenías diversión para toda la generación de esa consola.

----------


## Mindcraft

> Super Mario worllllllld!


Aguante el super mario world para supernintendo!!

Yo me compraria la xbox 360, ya que un tipo que la tiene y yo vi sus juegos tienen espectaculares graficos (o por lo menos los que vi).Aunque no se si me la compraria.

----------

